# After Update to Lightroom 8: Adobe cannot verify my subscription after starting LR



## LumixUser (Oct 16, 2018)

I updates to Lightroom Classic yesterday, and since then after starting Lightroom 8 , it starts searching for license information, obviously unsuccessfully, so that after a few seconds a dialog appears, stating that my subscription status cannot be verified. The link to the help page doesn't provide useful information. Also Photoshop and Lightroom CC show the same behaviour after their update. I logged out of the Crative Cloud app and logged in again, my subscription status seems ok from with the app. Also on the subscription administration page, my subscription is listed as valid (my credit card was charged successfully anyway).

I deinstalled and reinstalled Lightroom, the issue continues. I also deactivated all security features in Bitdefender - no positive results.

I tried to contact Adobe Support: there are two options offered:  phone or chat support. But only from 9 am to 5 pm. What a bad service to paying subscription customers. I have to work and won't be able to be home during support hours.

If this problem, which is now on its second day continues, I am on the brink of dropping Adobe products. I have used Lightroom since the first beta in 2006.

Does anybody have any advice, what else I can do? Is a problem solution mentioned in the FAQ book, which I regularly buy?

Kind regards

Thomas, Germany


----------



## Zenon (Oct 17, 2018)

Re-install the CC app.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 17, 2018)

If that does mot work try this. Yo will have to re-install the apps after you run it.

Use the Creative Cloud Cleaner Tool to solve installation problems


----------



## Zenon (Oct 17, 2018)

I had to use that cleaner a few weeks ago. I kept getting  a CC app update warning and when I tried to update it  just got stuck at 0% each time I tried. I had to re-install LR and PS.


----------



## LumixUser (Oct 17, 2018)

I checked Lightroom Classic 8 today in the morning - it now works. I haven't done any changes since my initial post, so probably Adobe has fixed something in the background. Lightroom is supposed to work offline, and subscription should be checked only periodically. Apparently, an explicit subscription status check was done with the update, which has failed.

The problem lasted fpr around 36 hours, unacceptable for a working professional. Additionally Adobe has no sufficient support (at least in Germany) to solve problems like this, as its working hours is only 09:00 am to 05:00 pm.

It is difficult to speculate about the reason fpr the problem, but there should be better support around subscription status questions.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 17, 2018)

Good news.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Oct 17, 2018)

LumixUser said:


> The problem lasted fpr around 36 hours, unacceptable for a working professional. Additionally Adobe has no sufficient support (at least in Germany) to solve problems like this, as its working hours is only 09:00 am to 05:00 pm.
> 
> It is difficult to speculate about the reason fpr the problem, but there should be better support around subscription status questions.



This is likely due to the heavy load on the Adobe servers while thousands and thousands of users are all trying to rush to get the latest and greatest stuff. It's really almost like a self generated denial of service attack. Given the basic asynchronous nature of the internet it does not surprise me. One could argue that there system should be more robust.

For myself I just sit on the sidelines for up to a week after new releases and wait to see what if any problems occur. 

-louie


----------



## clee01l (Oct 17, 2018)

I had a similar experience.  About 8 months ago I changed my Adobe user ID email .   When I installed LR8, LR decided that I was in trial mode and offered to let me subscribe. I went to the Adobe site and my current Adobe ID email showed no prior subscription.  On a hunch, I tried my old AdobeID email and when I logged on with that, all of my subscriptions and prior licenses were there.   Back on my computer, I logged on to Adobe Creative Cloud App Manage using my old credentials and all was well.


----------

